# Glycerin Soap for Equitation?



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Never done it myself, but I've seen some crazy stuff slopped onto boots at shows...

It probably would work though, just by judging from what my tack feels like whenever I clean it with glycerin...Nice and grippy. Love it for my reins.

My old hunter trainer always was loading the kids up with the stuff in the orange spray can, which I cannot remember for the life of me what it's called. I've also spread a thin layer of the Sekur-grip lightly on my boots. Takes the freshly cleaned slip out of my boots.

Try the glycerin though. Sounds the best and cheapest to me. I'm kind of curious to try it myself now... I can't stand slick boots. I'm always so ready for my horse to start sweating a little bit to get something on my boots to get rid of the freshly cleaned feel.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saddle-Tite. People have been using it for years. Not me, though. If I want extra grip, I wear full seat breeches.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh okay thanks! I'm sefginatly going to have to try Saddle-Tite and I'll let you know how the glycerin works at my show tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Saddleseat riders have done this for years in the Equitation classes if they weren't secure in their seat/legs. Gave a little edge maybe? Don't know if enough to count really, but well remember it being done.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay thanks. I tried it today and it defff army helped with the sliding that happens when I clean my tack. Got first in my eq o/f class so I'm not complaining 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Sekar-grip is the same thing as the saddle-tite. Works really well. I think it's worth trying, to see which you prefer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh okay I'll check that out. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

What I do is I clean my saddle with leather-new. Then I use Passier Lederbaslm which is a conditioner to condition my saddle. By the next day, the conditioner leaves a grippy feel to my whole saddle as well as conditions it. I ride a bouncy TB and equitation classes, this works great.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I'm on a tb as well but he's not quite as bouncy as some ive ridden 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

